# Spring Bank Holiday At Hamble School



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a mention of our Whitsun Week or Spring Bank Holiday as its now called at Hamble School near Southampton.

Details here
Hamble School Rally

We have 37 on the rally list most of which are not confirmed  so come on guys and gals get confirming soon. 13 places still left if any more of you would like to join us there.

We have our very own KENNYJAY entertaining us for 2 nights and American Supper on the Saturday night.

Street Party on the field on the Monday for the Queen's Jubilee. If I could ask for bbqs and chefs for this please as I don't have a bbq :roll:  :lol: and all bring your own food for cooking.

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

I have confirmed Jackie just to give it a bump


----------



## bognormike

I've booked and confirmed - after last year's problems we hope to be there the whole weekend this year :wink: 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Mavis & Mike  please god no problems this year Mike and you can stay for the whole week nevermind the weekend :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Mavis & Mike  please god no problems this year Mike and you can stay for the whole week nevermind the weekend :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


thanks Jac, all well at the moment 8)


----------



## 96706

Hi Jacs, have just confirmed tonight.
Can't arrive until Saturday morning and leaving on Tuesday.
A PM on it's way to you.


----------



## LadyJ

We seem to have an abundance of birthdays that week along with the Queens Do  


Any chefs available please with bbqs for our street party????????


Still 14 of you unconfirmed and we have room for a few more of you to join us




Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I have just confirmed our attendance! 

We may have our daughter with us (21 years old) as she will be 7 months pregnant, just so you know for numbers really! 

Ros is doing her mother hen impression....... :roll: :wink:

Keith
(Currently in Cape Town playing golf!   )


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have just confirmed our attendance!
> 
> We may have our daughter with us (21 years old) as she will be 7 months pregnant, just so you know for numbers really!
> 
> Ros is doing her mother hen impression....... :roll: :wink:
> 
> Keith
> (Currently in Cape Town playing golf!   )


Jolly good Keith more the merrier only please tell your daughter not to produce the off spring while at Hamble :lol:

Can Ros do a chilli or 2 for Staturday night please?

Have fun playing golf

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more joining us??????????



Still 11 unconfirmed as well


----------



## skid

*Skid Has A Webber But Not The Best Cook*

will bring the webber and happy to cook if you need a bbq chef


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Skid Has A Webber But Not The Best Cook*



skid said:


> will bring the webber and happy to cook if you need a bbq chef


Oh thank you Peter brilliant 

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

I'll volunteer Terry with our BBQ too Jacquie.....burnt offerings anyone!


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> I'll volunteer Terry with our BBQ too Jacquie.....burnt offerings anyone!


Very good of you Lesley I think :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed on me rally listy  for Hamble
they being

cronkle
jakjon
Pollydoodle (I know why)



If you could all confirm yourselves a.s.a.p it would be much appreciated or if you are not coming please let me know and I will take you off the list.

If any of you are worried about sinking :roll: due to the weather we do have enough room for about 40 to 45 on the hard bits there so its not a problem (might be a bit squashed though), and the grass is quite hard any way there.  

I know we have 4 weeks yet before this rally but I would like to know just how many to expect so if you are thinking of coming please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Can the unconfirmed please confirm t or if your not coming please let me know Ta


Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

hi Jacquie, we can confirm that we will be there to annoy you and john :lol: :lol:
lets hope the sun mite shine .


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> hi Jacquie, we can confirm that we will be there to annoy you and john :lol: :lol:
> lets hope the sun mite shine .


Brilliant Larry your on gate duty then :lol: or do you want bottle bank duty?

Jacquie


----------



## litcher

Hi Jacqui, you can put me down as a definite. 

That still gives me time to get oars or a rudder and outboard fitted, doesn't it? :roll: :lol: 

Viv


----------



## LadyJ

litcher said:


> Hi Jacqui, you can put me down as a definite.
> 
> That still gives me time to get oars or a rudder and outboard fitted, doesn't it? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Viv


Hi Viv

Hopefully you won't need any of them  don't forget the suntan cream or rust remover :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh you win one and then you loose one :roll: welcome solentviews Ian  

Anymore coming :?: :?: :?: 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see Curlyboy is joining us now welcome George  


Anymore coming?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Shall we start a list of who's bringing what for our American Supper just in case everyone was thinking of bringing the same thing :lol: 

Please not too much in the sweet line as we ended up throwing a lot away New Year  and I hate wasting things


leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli
Curlyboy Hot dogs




Jacquie


----------



## leltel

Shall I bring some ham & boiled eggs? I can stick an American flag on them


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> Shall I bring some ham & boiled eggs? I can stick an American flag on them


Thanks Lesley ive listed you above for Ham & boiled eggs but could we have a Union Jack please as its Jubilee Weekend :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

Can we rename it British Supper :lol: 

Union Flags it is!


----------



## LadyJ

Doesn't have quite the same ring to it British Supper does it :roll: :lol: maybe Jubilee Supper


I forget to mention it can be hot or cold as we have the use of the kitchen for keeping things hot  



Jacquie


----------



## Sundial

*Hamble School Meet*

Put me down for the same as last time - mini yorkshire&roastbeef. They went down very well at my daughter's wedding party!!

Looking forward to a great weekend
Sundial


----------



## Happyrunner

Okay Jacs,

Put us down for ONE large Gateaux please. 

Cheers

Linda :roll:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Jacquie,

I can confirm that Ros has agreed to make a Chilli for the supper as requested. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## CurlyBoy

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> I can confirm that Ros has agreed to make a Chilli for the supper as requested. :wink:
> 
> Keith


I'll bring some hotdogs then, for a real "chilli dog"

curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Guys & Gals

List so far

leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli (brilliant Ros)
Curlyboy Hot dogs
LadyJ Rolls & Cheese 
Spacerunner Sausages
lindyloot Potato Salad




Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

I was thinking of getting some Androuille saussicons  

I did have some cidre but its all gone


----------



## LadyJ

Spacerunner said:


> I was thinking of getting some Androuille saussicons
> 
> I did have some cidre but its all gone


 :roll: :roll: :roll: There always has to be one doesn't there

Ok Spacy sausages of some sort :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## bob44

LadyJ said:


> Still a few unconfirmed on me rally list....
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

As per my PM I can confirm that Maggie and I will now definitely be attending.

As regards food we'll see how the list grows and add to it later.... but it'll definitely be a 'splice the mainbrace' event! :twisted:


----------



## LadyJ

Me list don't seem to be growing very fast  Bob recon they must all be away or no one wants to eat on the Saturday :roll: 

List so far

leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli (brilliant Ros)
Curlyboy Hot dogs
LadyJ Rolls & Cheese
Spacerunner Sausages 
**** Sausages Rolls
thedoc Nibbles & Salad
lindyloot Potato Salad
JollyJack coleslaw, humous, breadsticks etc




Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Mrs D will do Sausage Rolls Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

Hi Jackie and gang,

Put us down for nibbles and some salad. Hope you've booked better weather or we will be on hard standing in the playground again.

By the way on the Tuesday all three Cunard Queen's(Elizabeth, Mary and Victoria) will arriving in Southampton together to celebrate the Jubilee. They are having fireworks etc. Not sure what exactly is happening but it is a big do. They will all be out on the Solent at some point but not sure when. Will find out. Should be quite a spectacle.

Yours aye,

Andy,Kev and Ted.


----------



## LadyJ

thedoc said:


> Hi Jackie and gang,
> 
> Put us down for nibbles and some salad. Hope you've booked better weather or we will be on hard standing in the playground again.
> 
> By the way on the Tuesday all three Cunard Queen's(Elizabeth, Mary and Victoria) will arriving in Southampton together to celebrate the Jubilee. They are having fireworks etc. Not sure what exactly is happening but it is a big do. They will all be out on the Solent at some point but not sure when. Will find out. Should be quite a spectacle.
> 
> Yours aye,
> 
> Andy,Kev and Ted.


Oh brilliant that will be worth seeing let me know what times etc if you can please so we can all troupe down and watch it.

They all come in on the 7am tide on the 5th and leave at 10pm apparently.

Ships timetable

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Can you put me down for Potato salad


----------



## leltel

http://www.southampton.gov.uk/news-events/events/allevents/cunard-three-queens-diamond-jubilee.asp

Link to the event above


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Lesley

For those of you that want to bus it into Southampton

Time table for bus hereBus Time Table

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Food List so far

leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli (brilliant Ros)
Curlyboy Hot dogs
LadyJ Rolls & Cheese
Spacerunner Sausages
**** Sausages Rolls
thedoc Nibbles & Salad
lindyloot Potato Salad
JollyJack coleslaw, humous, breadsticks etc
rayc Cheese scones and Mars Bar cakes
moblee Quiches & crisps
Harp07 Italian meat balls & Quiche
Dinks123/Clive1821 Salad & Bobotie (South African dish)
larrywatters Pork pie & crisps
mycansal sandwiches
daveankath Fruit cake
gnsloz Indian starters etc

any more offerings please


Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Lesley says:
Cheese scones and Mars Bar cakes from us.
Ray


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore offerings please????

If you are *NOT* arriving on the Friday evening after 5pm could you please let me know Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

I'll have a word with the boss....


----------



## moblee

Quiches & crisps.


----------



## Harp07

Italian Meat balls & Quiche


----------



## larrywatters

we will be bring a large pork pie, and an assortment of crisps  ,
plus the welly boots.


----------



## mycansal

Jacquie
Mycansal and Daveancath will bring assorted sandwiches and a fruit cake
Mike


----------



## gnscloz

hi jac she who must be obeyed said we'll bring assortment of 
indian starters bhajees samosa's poppadoms etc


----------



## LadyJ

Brilliant guys & gals

Food List so far

leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli (brilliant Ros)
Curlyboy Hot dogs
LadyJ Rolls & Cheese
Spacerunner Sausages
**** Sausages Rolls
thedoc Nibbles & Salad
lindyloot Potato Salad
JollyJack coleslaw, humous, breadsticks etc
rayc Cheese scones and Mars Bar cakes
moblee Quiches & crisps
Harp07 Italian meat balls & Quiche
Dinks123/Clive1821 Salad & Bobotie (South African dish)
larrywatters Pork pie & crisps
mycansal sandwiches
daveankath Fruit cake
gnsloz Indian starters etc
skid Key Lime Pie

any more offerings please ? nothing will be wasted if it all don't go Saturday night you get it back Sunday night :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have had a few new additions to the rally list welcome all.

As I am off on me travels sometime next week could any more of you that are thinking of coming please add your selves to the rally list p.d.q as I need to get the list printed off before I go. Thanks.

Could the 1 unconfirmed please let me know if they are coming or not. Thanks.

jakjon

In case you haven't read the instructions this rally does *NOT START TILL AFTER 5PM ON FRIDAY 1ST JUNE* as its a school playing field and the school will still be using it up to 5pm.

If you are *NOT arriving on FRIDAY 1st June*
can you please let me know as I don't want to be sitting up all night waiting for you. Gates will be shut at 10pm so please try to arrive before then.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Jacquie

I can confirm that me and my two boys will be attending the Hamble Rally. However we wont be able to get there until Sunday morning as I have to work on Saturday, and we will be departing on Tuesday.

Got a new job as a bus driver so have had to put everything on hold whilst I have been training for 6 weeks. Now that I'm almost ready to be let loose on the road with passengers I am starting to get my work schedule, and luckily I have Sunday to Tuesday off for this weekend.

See you all soon,
Julie


----------



## 96706

Hi Jaquie,

To confirm, we won't be arriving until arround about mid morning on Saturday 2nd. 

So don't wait up for us on Friday. :lol: 

**** & Mrs D


----------



## LadyJ

Food List so far

leltel Ham & boiled eggs
Sundial Mini Yorkshire & roast beef
Happyrunner Large Gateau
KeiththeBigUn Chilli (brilliant Ros)
Curlyboy Hot dogs
LadyJ Rolls & Cheese
Spacerunner Sausages
**** Sausages Rolls
thedoc Nibbles & Salad
lindyloot Potato Salad
JollyJack coleslaw, humous, breadsticks etc
rayc Cheese scones and Mars Bar cakes
moblee Quiches & crisps
Harp07 Italian meat balls & Quiche
Dinks123/Clive1821 Salad & Bobotie (South African dish)
larrywatters Pork pie & crisps
mycansal sandwiches
daveankath Fruit cake
gnsloz Indian starters etc
skid Key Lime Pie
RedSonja cocktail sausages & mini pizzas
bormy 2 quiches one veggi one ordinary
bognormike Salad & rice stuff


Any more offerings please ? nothing will be wasted if it all don't go Saturday night you get it back Sunday night :lol:


Thanks to those that have let me know they are not arriving Friday if any more of you are NOT coming Friday can you please let me know. Thanks.

Booking will close on Friday 25th May for this rally and we only have 4 places left now so if you coming get your names down quick


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

Hi Jac
seems to be a shortage of salady stuff? 
we'll do a bowl of green salad & a rice / pea / sweet corn salad. (+etc)
:roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks boggy brilliant  


Ive now closed booking for Hamble but if anyone else wants to join us then you can ring me on 0753 863 6122 after Friday 1st June when I will know if we have room for any more.


Thanks to the 23 that have let me know what food they are bringing for our Saturday Evening Party ,I take it the rest of you don't want to eat  :lol: 

I'm away for a few days from tomorrow so might not be on here although I will try to log on when I can.


Look forward to seeing you all next weekend


Jacquie & John


----------



## locovan

http://www.southampton.gov.uk/news-events/events/allevents/cunard-three-queens-diamond-jubilee.asp

This is going to be a great day for those that can stay on at Hamble


----------



## 96706

It is with great regret that Jean & I are no longer able to attend the Hamble Celebrations, this coming weekend.

Unfortunately Jean's dad has taken a downward turn. 
So we must stay in Eastbourne expecting the worst.
I have to say that at 97 he has battled away, for the past few years with an almost indestructible personality.

We are really sorry not to be there with you all and hope that you have a cracking time.

I was planning to bring along a raffle prize of liquid nature to replace the bottle we won at the New Year event.

Is anyone coming through or near to Eastbourne or Polegate, that could pick up from me?


Have fun you lot ! :lol: 

Peter


----------



## LadyJ

Evening all from near Hamble

Weather has taken a bit of a dive  we have had a few spots of rain but nothing to worry about yet, says she with fingers crossed.

If any body is not coming could you please let me know via a text or phone call on * 0753 863 6122*as I may not have chance to log on to here tomorrow.

Sorry to hear you will not be with us **** please give our love to Jean and hope Dad rallys on for a bit longer. Happy Birthday for Saturday Peter.

Jacquie & John


----------



## bob44

Hi Jacquie & John,

Hope the Saturday night Party goes off well for everyone but (due to work commitments :evil: )
Maggie and I will now not be able to arrive until late on Sunday Evening, probably 7.30 - 8.00pm  

I'll try and ring your number as we travel over from Southsea to give you a better idea of exactly when to expect us.

We'll be bringing some Chicken legs/wings for the Sunday evening bash plus a few for the BBQ, too.

See you all soon....

Bob


----------



## bognormike

a pleasant saturday here at Hamble, thanks for arranging the flypast Nuke :wink: 8)


----------



## gnscloz

bognormike said:


> a pleasant saturday here at Hamble, thanks for arranging the lypast Nuke :wink: 8)


Made my afternoon such a beautiful sight


----------



## bognormike

gnscloz said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pleasant saturday here at Hamble, thanks for arranging the lypast Nuke :wink: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Made my afternoon such a beautiful sight
Click to expand...

RAF Battle of Britain Memorial Flight - see the schedule 
http://www.raf.mod.uk/bbmf/displayinfo/displayjune2012.cfm

superb to see the spitfire appear and do a couple of passes over Hamble!

-------------------------------------------------

and it's a relaxed morning here with the sun trying to come through, a super "do" in the hall last night - many thanks to KennyJay, and MC Brillopad 8)


----------



## Sundial

*Hamble School Meet*

I swear the Spitfire did a wing salute just for us!! Fantastic sound.......

Many thanks Jacquie and John for organising the Hamble Meet, wonderfully quiet - so glad we had plenty of space - unlike the others at Netley!

Thanks for the company given during the weekend - much appreciated. Despite being out of it on painkillers and being immobile, I actually enjoyed watching everyone else have a good time. Hopefully I will be able to take part next time. We do both feel very well rested!

We always enjoy Hamble - even the weather was not too bad, just started to rain as we passed Southampton on the way home then it poured down for a couple of hours!

Sundial


----------



## leltel

Had a great time at the Hamble Rally, thank you Lady J and all involved in the entertainment & organisation.
Have tried to put a link to my album in the photos section, but not sure it has worked  
Leltel


----------



## rayc

Many thanks to Jac and John, together with Kenny and Clive, for giving us a great time. Ray and Lesley


----------



## G2EWS

Had a great time at Hamble, many thanks to Jacquie & John, Clive and Kenny.

We had to leave on Monday morning as we had a village party to go to, so sorry we missed a lot of you to say bye to.

Best regards

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Does anybody know Jackie and Val's handle on here?

They had the Alto and Val had made the slide out.

Thanks for your help.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Found them!

val33

Regards

Chris


----------



## ladyrunner

Thanks to LadyJ, Kenny, Clive and Dennis for organising a lovely weekend. Sorry we couldn't stay around to watch the Red Arrows. 

We had to slope off yesterday during lunchtime when the rain was coming down so not many people around to say goodbye too.

Thanks again,
Julie


----------



## ICDSUN2

Thank you Jacquie, John, Clive and Kenny and everyone else at Hamble for an absolutely great weekend you really are a fantastic bunch of people.


The raffle raised £195.00 which has gone to Cancer Research UK.


Clive and Kenny thank you for your generosity the money has been donated to MacMillan Cancer Support, hope that this is OK with you.

Look forward to seeing you at some point in the future.


Love 
Pam


----------



## JollyJack

Thank you Jacquie, John, Clive and Kenny and everyone who came from Motorhome Facts to Hamble - another wonderful weekend.

Andrea & Bob


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Thank you Jacquie John Clive Kenny and all the helpers for another great time at Hamble.

June and John


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to Jacquie, John, Clive and Kenny and all who came to Hamble for a great weekend.


Alan & Sue


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jacquie, John, Linda and Mike, Andy and Kevin, rayC and Lesley for the hard work with the food and the street Party.
Clive and KennyJ for the entertainment and Pam for the Raffle.
We had a super time and of coarse another great anniversary 52 years now --I will be there next year for 53.
It was a fab weekend I kept saying I feel so happy   
A great bunch of friends :wink: 
Linda you deserve a real pat on the back and new marigolds for all the rubbish you took up the tip.


----------



## bognormike

A great thanks from us too, we're now in Bodmin, thankfully in a house and not on a campsite with the wimd & rain blowing!

Had the gaslow fitted (and a new battery!) at ODBs - thanks to Nuke & Ben and Steve.


and we made the whole weekend this time 8) :wink:


----------



## val33

Our thanks too to Jacqui, John, Clive and Kenny for a great weekend. I actually think that it was our most enjoyable rally so far 

Hope to see lots of you at Shrewsbury.

Val & Jackie


----------



## clive1821

Hi thanks for all the positive feedback makes it all worth while..... As the forecast says it rained all day and now very windy..... See you all again soon, shrewsbury, southport, shabbingdon, Malvern and shepton etc

Thanks for all the support you have all given......

From us all. ....


----------



## litcher

Now home (a couple of hours ago) from a lovely few days at Hamble. Thanks to Jacqui, John, Kenny, Clive and all the others who made it such a good weekend. I moved onto the hard standing this morning to get the outboard motor prepared for the trip home. :roll: It was chucking it down.

Clive and Di, I did come to say goodbye but you weren't around. At least now I know you haven't drowned in the floods. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## locovan

photos of hamble --Thanks to all you friendly lot it was just great xx
https://picasaweb.google.com/rays70mail/Hamble12


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi All,

Just like to say a very big 'Thank You' to Lady J and John, Kenny J and Ro and Clive and Di for a brilliant weekend of endless fun and antics.

In our books this has got to be one of the most enjoyable MHF rallies we have had the pleasure of attending.

Thank you all again for all your efforts it was greatly appreciated.

Thanks also to all the lovely people who attended and made the week such great fun.

Linda n Mike. x


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We left Hamble yesterday after a wild and windy night! 8O 

I would just like to add our thanks to all who made the weekend such (IMO) a great success! So Jaquie, John, Clive, Di and of course Kenny plus so many work hard behind the scene's and chip in with whatever is needed! :wink: 

I will update you all on the progress of our duaghter Emma and the imminently due baby when anything happens. :wink: 

Thanks all, see you on our travels some time soon...... 

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you all for your Thank You's and may I say what a very nice bunch you all were  

Sorry about the weather this time but we did pretty well all things considered.

I would like to thank everyone who chipped in and helped out with whatever needed doing, there was so many of you helping it made things a lot easier for John and I.

Especial thanks to KENNYJAY for 2 nights of entertaiment brilliant as usual, same time same place next year Ken? :wink: 

Clive1821 for all the electrical stuff and water works, still to many lights Clive :roll: :lol: how Di puts up with him and his bits of this that and the other I don't know.

Happyrunner Linda for tip duty and organising the street (field) party brilliant job Linda & Mike.

KeiththeBigUn Keith & Ros for helping sort the rubbish :roll: well Ros for sorting and Keith for fetching the essentials for doing it with :lol: and Keith for calling the bingo

Larrywatters Larry & Gill on kitchen duty.

ICDSUN2 Pam for doing the raffle and helping with selling the bingo tickets

Brillopad Dennis for helping out with the evening entertainment and climbing ladders to decorate the hall etc.

JollyJack Bob and Andrea for helping out where needed.

If ive forgotten anyone I appologise there were just some many lovely folks doing things THANK YOU ALL

Thanks to all that brought food for the American Supper, it took 3 days but we did get through most of it :lol: not a lot was wasted  

Now just a couple of moans  somebodys child was caught on the school cameras in the pool area :roll: which I got a telling off for,
now to get into the pool area they would have had to climb over the fence which is very naughty and dangerous, so if you have a lad about 13 ish I hope you will give him a good telling off for me, unfortunately the picture was not a good one but I have a rough Idea who it was.

Also we found dog poo on the field again  not a lot this time though so you are all getting better but not quite good enough.

Well thats about it from me same time Whit Week 2013 and we look forward to seeing you all there and at the rest of the rallys for this year

Love to you ALL

Jac & John


----------



## HermanHymer

*Virgin has a ball at Hamble Rally*

Yeah... thought that would capture your attention!

It was amazing! Thank you to EVERYONE who made me feel so welcome. What a friendly bunch of people you are and a pleasure to know.

Thank you also to Jacquie and John, and all your co-pilots - the organisation and entertainment were fantastic. Thanks also to Kenny and everyone else who made it fun.

Looking forward to rallying with you again soon.

Viv, the newbie


----------



## KENNYJAY

*hamble*

thanks to mother sup Jac John Clive and Di and the team for a great weekend and a big thanks to Denis for his help as compare etc
the girls ( ex Hamble strippers ) for the vocal backing MAVIS that bra was a good fit . to my ex stripper who seemed to be in charge of recycling and transport . but thanks to ll for your company

kenny & rhona


----------



## locovan

Kenny that Bra was a Thong --you must have had your eyes shut xx

Viv so pleased you had fun. It was a great Rally but you would enjoy all of them so keeping packing your M/H and come away again with us :wink:


----------



## thedoc

Hi all,

We're home from Hamble via Weymouth. Had a fantastic time. Probably the best MHF Rally we've been on and we've been on quite a few over the years.

Many thanks to Jackie, John, Clive, Diane, Dennis, Brenda, Ray, Lesley, Mike, Linda, Mavis, Ray and of course last but not least the wonderful Kenny. Also thank you to all you guys who chipped in to make this rally so special. I wouldn't have been the same without you all. 

Hope you all got home safe.

Hugs,

Andy, Kev and Ted x


----------



## thedoc

Oops sorry I knew I'd forget someone important. Ta Pam for organising the raffle yet again. Well done. If it wasn't for your efforts the MHF Charity total for this year would be very poor. Thanks again. 

Andy, Kev and Ted woof x


----------

